# Please Help - Error Code's 31, 32 and 42 on Carrier 58MVB 100



## kolo (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi,

I'm having problems with this unit. (Carrier 58MVB100) It's giving error codes 31,32 and 42 and I got this unit installed about a year and a half ago. I contacted the local carrier dealers that installed this unit and they cant seem to find the problem and keep billing me and saying that unit is working fine. They replaced the control module and I dont know what do know. Could some please help me. Thank you


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

What does your owners manual list for these codes?


----------



## hvac5646 (May 1, 2011)

*HERE ARE THE CODES DID YOU EVEN LOOK?*


Service/Status Code Instructions ............................................................... 7
Start Here .................................................................................................... 9
Rapid Flashing AMBER LED................................................................. 10
Improper Cooling Air Flow ..................................................................... 11
High Heat Temperature Rise Too Low ................................................... 12
Status Code 11 - No Previous Code......................................................... 13
Status Code 12 - Blower On After Power Up ......................................... 13
Status Code 13 - Limit Circuit Lockout .................................................. 14
Status Code 14 - Ignition Lockout........................................................... 15
Status Code 15 – Blower Motor Lockout................................................ 15
Status Code 21 - Gas Heating Lockout.................................................... 15
Status Code 22 - Abnormal Flame-Proving Signal................................. 16
Status Code 23 - Pressure Switch Did Not Open .................................... 16
Status Code 24 - Secondary Voltage Fuse Is Open................................. 17
Status Code 25 – Model Selection or Setup Error................................... 19
Status Code 31 – High-Heat Switch or Relay did not close or
Reopen..............................................................................................19
Status Code 32 - Low-Heat Pressure Switch Did Not Close or
Reopened.......................................................................................... 21
Status Code 33 - Limit Circuit Fault........................................................ 23
Status Code 34 - Ignition-Proving Fault.................................................. 25
Status Code 41 – Blower Motor Fault ..................................................... 26
Status Code 42 – Inducer Motor Fault..................................................... 28
Status Code 43 - Low-Heat Pressure Switch Open While High-Heat
Pressure Switch Is Closed................................................................ 30
Status Code 45 –


----------



## Plumber101 (Feb 25, 2009)

Code 31, 32 refers to the pressure switch not closing
Code 42 refers to the inducing/draft motor not coming up to speed.

If I remember correctly you may have a variable speed draft motor. I would suggest that the flue be disconnected from the draft motor and try a call for heat. If the furnace fires then inspect the flue for a restricition. If it doesn't fire then then you may have some serious problems and the next step would be to check the pressure that the draft motor is producing.


----------



## how (Feb 26, 2011)

I hope that folks asking what furnace brands one should consider are paying attention here with this I &1/2 year old furnace and the reps response and billing!

Is your furnace locking out when you get these codes?
Is your house getting cold because of this problem.
Is the instalation company seeing these codes when they arrive?


*Can you say Why they would say there is no problem??*

Maybe you should phone them back and say that the producers of a local TV show suggested you try to resolve the problem one more time before being part of their expose on business practises.


----------



## kolo (Jan 28, 2012)

I did look at the error code's but I'm really not understanding what I need to do. I'm an IT guy I pretty good fixing electronics stuff and it's just i'm a little scared not to messed it up. If someone could walk me through the steps that I need to follow that'll be great


----------



## Plumber101 (Feb 25, 2009)

kolo said:


> I did look at the error code's but I'm really not understanding what I need to do. I'm an IT guy I pretty good fixing electronics stuff and it's just i'm a little scared not to messed it up. If someone could walk me through the steps that I need to follow that'll be great


There are several steps to resolving this issue and some of the tools you are going to need like a manometer to measure the draft motor pressue I'm sure you won't have. I would advise you to call another company to check it out. 

Basically from the codes I conclude that the draft motor may not becoming on or up to speed and this is causing the codes for the pressure switches. 

The first two items that need to be checked is for a flue restriction and then the draft motor pressure.


----------



## kolo (Jan 28, 2012)

Thank you, I'm gonna call service HVAC tech on monday to check out this and suggested them to check the things you highlighted. Once again Thank you


----------



## how (Feb 26, 2011)

The code is saying your furnace is over heating and that the problem is affecting the pressure switch that confirms that the correct flow of air/gas through the inducer/exchanger & venting pathway. 
How intermitant is this problem?


----------



## Plumber101 (Feb 25, 2009)

how said:


> The code is saying your furnace is over heating and that the problem is affecting the pressure switch that confirms that the correct flow of air/gas through the inducer/exchanger & venting pathway.
> How intermitant is this problem?


How did you get that this furnace is over heating? From these code.

31. High heat pressure switch
32. Low heat pressure switch
42. Inducer fault

This is a two stage furnace and the pressure switches are not closing because of the inducer not functioning properly. Not an over heat issue.


----------



## how (Feb 26, 2011)

Hey 101
Either I'm getting dyslexic or these dollar store glasses are not such a great deal. Code 31 miss read!


----------



## kolo (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm getting theses errors randomly, it seems that these errora happen when its cold and its trying to heat the house


----------



## Plumber101 (Feb 25, 2009)

I am courious to what size pipe is used for the flue. The length of total developed length and the number of 90's/45's used

Your flue may be undersized and when it gets really cold the inducer has a hard time over coming the cold


----------



## kolo (Jan 28, 2012)

I'll try taking a closer look at length flue pipe


----------



## Tator1076 (Dec 22, 2009)

I wonder if not having good ground to the unit and getting miss codes on lock out.


----------



## Tator1076 (Dec 22, 2009)

Plus you can call any other company that service carriers. They all can do the warranty's on the system.


----------

